# Sea shanty festival-nr Lancaster this weekend-aarrr!



## cyberfairy (Apr 5, 2007)

Anyone up for this?  http://www.shanty.co.uk/Glasson2007.htm

Old classic busses running there from lancaster maritime museum-seashanties, people dressed as pirates, knot tying workshops and lots of cool sounding sea shenanigans


----------



## chio (Apr 5, 2007)

sounds like a laugh but it's the other end of the north


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 6, 2007)

chio said:
			
		

> sounds like a laugh but it's the other end of the north


Landlubbers


----------



## moose (Apr 6, 2007)

Damn! I'm going right past Lancaster to t'Lakes with me folks, and I bloody love sea shanties! I hope it's on next year!


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 6, 2007)

moose said:
			
		

> Damn! I'm going right past Lancaster to t'Lakes with me folks, and I bloody love sea shanties! I hope it's on next year!


Tis a regular thing-it's on through till Monday-looking forward to learning how to make a ship in a bottle from a 'world renowned expert'


----------



## lancastermusic (Apr 6, 2007)

use a really really big bottle hee hee - you all local now then?


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 6, 2007)

lancastermusic said:
			
		

> use a really really big bottle hee hee - you all local now then?


we is  Fancy coming to this tomorrow?


----------



## moose (Apr 6, 2007)

I've already made a ship in a bottle, but I'd like to further my pirating skills by learning some knots  and singing my favourite song, "All for me Grog" 

I'd also like to see "a pirate astride a giant parrot, accompanied by a mermaid with seahorses" !

*makes note in diary for next year*


----------



## aqua (Apr 9, 2007)

bees fancied this too  maybe there is an urban outing in it for next year


----------



## moose (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm definitely going next year. I'm going to start practising drinking rum now.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 9, 2007)

Twas mighty fine Glasson dock is a beautiful place and travelled there on a 1948 coach for only £1.50 Some pics t'breem took 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/tangerinedream/tags/glassondock/


----------



## chio (Apr 9, 2007)

it didn't work


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 9, 2007)

chio said:
			
		

> it didn't work


Try now


----------

